# Worth $150 for the engine? Craftsman track 10hp 30"



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I need a dual pulley engine for a beautiful black MTD 30", not terribly old, that has a Tecumseh float head 10hp blown rod through the block.

I just finished working on a Craftsman II 10hp, dual pulley, track 30". He paid me $150 (parts & labor) for installing a new drive belt, new dual auger belts, new shave bar (scraper bar), with new carriage bolts. It starts and runs good but you can tell the carb needs cleaning, idling is rough, almost non-existent. The starter button is stuck, for some reason, permanently on so you have to quickly unplug when it starts.

I have no need for a track machine and I could buy it as is, make one repair, replace the engine drive pulley, and sell it; or remove the engine and put it on a 30" MTD and sell that. It would seem to me the MTD is more sellable because it looks nicer and paint is better with no rust.

After this winter, he is going to sell it for $150, what he paid me, and "buy a new machine at Home Depot that doesn't need any repairs for $650 as he bought his two sons".

He was frustrated with my repair, and I could understand that, so was I. I did a very local on-site repair and had to make 3 trips. I went to evaluate the machine, he told me he could hold the machine back when in gear. When I saw it run and in gear, it moved but then he held it and I could see the drive belt slipping on the pulley. I ordered a replacement belt. When next to the old belt, you could see the new belt was shorter as the old one had stretched. Installed the belt, though he had to fight a little more, he could still hold the machine back as I saw the new belt slip on the drive pulley. I ordered a 1/2" shorter belt for a Toro so it is still a equipment belt. This belt was a cog belt. Installed this belt, he could still hold it back though he had to fight more. Again, the belt was slipping on the drive pulley. I then said we need to replace the drive pulley with either the same or an adjustable variable pulley. Is it the drive pulley? Or need an even shorter belt? He said he didn't want to spend any more money. Said he'll see how it works if we get any snow then after the winter he will sell it for what he paid me.

Suggestions? Replace the drive pulley and sell it? I have $55 parts in it now, plus the cost of the new pulley. Or pull the engine, put it on the MTD and sell that, and sell the track Craftsman for parts, or look for another engine for that.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Add some Spring Tension on the idler pulley.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Jackmels said:


> Add some Spring Tension on the idler pulley.


+1 on the tension.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Suggestions? Tell him to quit holding it back! That's not a part of normal operation! If it slips in use, that's a problem. If it slips when you do something that stupid, that's operator error . . . . 



Might also try lightly sanding the surface of the drive pulley as well . . . if it's been slipping for a while, it's likely glazed and polished . . . . pretty much the same that happens on the friction disk downstairs . . .


----------

